# Beware "€10 cashback!"  Ticketmaster,IrishRail,Ryan,eBay



## Brendan Burgess

After you finish booking a ticket online with Ryanair, Irish Rail or Ticketmaster, you might get a page saying something like 




> *Special Offer*
> Your purchase is complete. Click here to claim your £10 cash back incentive on your next Ticketmaster purchase. Continue
> 
> By clicking above, you can claim your reward from our preferred partner when you join their programme. Terms and conditions apply


 *Do not click on this special offer. *
  By pressing the “Click here” or “Continue” button you are brought to a  website for a completely separate company. Many people realise this and go no further. But many don’t realise this and end up giving this company the authority to take €12 a month from their credit card. 



*Many people are caught out by this in Ireland *

  Conor Pope in the Irish Times has investigated this and reports on many people finding these payments: 

*This week’s consumer concern relates to mystery payments to Completesave.ie*

and 

More readers contact us about Complete Savings


  And the Ray Darcy Show
*Is Complete Savings/Save a con or a scam - Ray Darcy Show*

  They have been catching people out in the UK for years.
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3622877&page=5

*But why do so many  people get fooled by this? *
  Some people have insisted that they never gave their bank account information to Complete Savings but that Irish Rail or Ryanair must have passed on the information. Irish Rail does not actually pass on any banking information. 



  Complete Savings defends itself by saying that people must sign up on their website and proactively give them their bank account information. 
  But the problem is that many customers do not realise that they have moved on to a different website. 



*An anti-trust investigation in Italy found that 62% of those who subscribed, cancelled claiming that they had not signed up consciously*


  Just recently The Italian Anti-trust office fined Ryanair €420,000 for its participation in the scheme.  http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2014...dreams/897017/  (Use Google translate to read it in English. ) The anti-trust office discovered that 62% of those who joined the scheme left the scheme claiming that they had not signed up consciously. 



*Why do companies like Ryanair and Irish Rail participate in this scheme? *

  The company behind it is Webloyalty. They and their “partner companies” settled a $10m class action in the United States back in 2009 for an earlier version of the scheme. 



Complete Savings is owned by  Affinion the company which owns LoyaltyBuild, the company in Ennis  which had its systems hacked and 500,000 of their customers had their  credit card details compromised. 

      This is known as _post-transaction marketing_ which is described by Wikipedia as 



> *Post-transaction marketing* is a deceptive marketing practice used by many companies, which have then been subject to investigation, charges from state attorneys general, and class action lawsuits.
> According to a United States Senate staff report, this practice presents "highly aggressive sales tactics [which] charge millions of American consumers for services the consumers do not want and do not understand they have purchased." It reports that consumers involuntarily spent 1.4 billion USD due to these practices, 792 million USD of that paid to the third-party sites which presented services paid for by post-transaction marketing. The report concluded that such marketing practices "exploit consumers' expectations about the online 'checkout' process." It stated that their "Misleading 'Yes' and 'Continue' buttons cause consumers to reasonably think they are completing the original transaction, rather than entering into a new, ongoing financial relationship with a membership club."


  In 2010, an  [broken link removed] was introduced to so  that “ the post-transaction third party seller has clearly and conspicuously disclosed to the consumer all material terms of the transaction” . 



  Irish Rail and Ryanair should be obliged to “clearly and conspicuously” tell their customers that they are being passed onto another website. They do not do this at present. Hitting a button saying “continue”  does not suggest that the person is leaving the site.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I have just booked a ticket through Ticketmaster - it was for a UK  event, so I don't know if they have the same scheme going in Ireland. 

As part of the screen confirming my booking, there was a line at the end



> Special Offer
> Your purchase is complete. Click here to claim your £10 cash back incentive on your next Ticketmaster purchase.   Continue
> 
> By clicking above, you can claim your reward from our preferred partner  when you join their programme. Terms and conditions apply


I have  no idea what this meant. I was being offered £10 back on my next  ticketmaster purchase.  What does "our preferred partner" mean? 

While "terms and conditions" was not highlighted as a link, I clicked on  it anyway which brought me to  a very complicated screen. The biggest  item on the screen was a voucher for £15 ( with £10 crossed out) and ads  for 4 music events. 

As far as I was concerned I was still on a TicketMaster page.  There is a heading at the top 

Complete Savings                                                tickemaster 

In fact "Complete Savings" is actually a separate company although I am  sure they chose the name so that you still think you are dealing with  Ticketmaster 

"
Congratulations...​ here's your Special Reward to thank you for being a valued Ticketmaster customer!​ Sign up to claim your rewards!​                           Complete the 3 easy steps below to get your £15   cash back voucher if you sign up for all the cash back rewards of   Complete Savings, a premier online savings service  FREE for the next 30   days  and only £10 per month thereafter."

You then See Steps 1, 2 and 3 



> *                                  Provide us with a credit or debit card for your  Complete Savings benefits.                             *
> (A valid credit or debit card needs to   be registered.) By providing your billing information below, you   authorise Complete Savings to use the information you provide for   billing the membership fee of £10 a month until you cancel. Our secure   software encrypts your information as you send it to protect you and   your privacy.


I assumed that I am providing them with my Credit Card details  for refunds. But if you read the stuff you are actually , signing up to  pay them £10 a month until you cancel. 

"A valid credit or debit cards needs to be registered" sounds as if you are just registering. ​


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I really am amazed that Tickemaster would particpate in such misleading advertising 

"terms and conditions apply" is a scandalous way of hiding the fact that you are actually paying £10 a month for a discount scheme.  On the very first page they should say something 

"Join Complete Savings for just £10 a month and we will give you £10 off your next Tickemaster purchase" 

They should also highlight it on the second page that this will cost £10 a month.

Instead they highlight 
Congratulations 
£15 
Sign up to claim your rewards!
Get your £15 cash back voucher


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I went back to my confirmation screen and clicked on "Continue" and was met with the same screen but with a voiceover which said 

"Your purchase is complete 

Click Yes below to claim £15 cash back on your next purchase  and enjoy cash back every time you shop at  hundreds of our top  online stores when you join Complete Savings 


Limited to one per household. Terms and conditions apply."


Again, as they say "Your purchase is complete" it is designed to sound like a Tickemaster page. AGain no mention that you are being charged £10 a month.


There is a button saying "Yes! click here now" . I am not sure if this is actually signing up using the credit card details given to Tickemaster.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Apparently lots of people have been caught out by them

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3622877&page=5

They are active in Ireland. I wonder if this is recent? 

A guy on Boards.ie nearly got caught out.

  Ticketmaster uses it. 

The following websites seem to have links with them

Ryanair (why am I not surprised?) 
ebookers.ie
irishrail.ie 
argos.ie


Their own website does not tell you which "top online retailers" they have deals with.


----------



## ajapale

Brendan Burgess said:


> ... so I don't know if they have the same scheme going in Ireland.


Brendan,

Yes its operating in Ireland. I got caught by this "trick" this morning.

On completing a long and tortorious process of buying One Direct Tickets on Ticketmaster.ie an embedded screen offered me €10 off my next purchace from ticketmaster.ie. I imagnined wrongly that I was sill on the ticketmaster site and proceeded with the "registration".

What actually happened was that I had opened a monthyly €10 subscription with "completesavings". At this stage I was completely unaware of what I had done.

Perhaps it was from reading this post but about a half hour later I decided to investigate and discovered the "trick" or perhaps it was the short date expiry on the offer (3months from the date of sign up).

I rang them on their 1800 number and got through after the 3rd go. Im not sure that its premium number. I cancelled with the lady at the calll centre. I also sent an email cancelling the "subscription". I also got the company's snail mail address and intend cancelling by letter as well.

I notice that the subscriptions are monthly or quarterly and fear that  many people who are tricked in this way may not even notice amounts of  €10 going out every quarter until it is far too late.

What I object to is ordinary decent companies like ticketmaster allowing their site to be abused in this way by "completesavings".

Is there any way that ordinary decent companies such as ticketmaster, ryanair, irishrail etc can be encouraged to get companies  like  "completesavings" off their sites?

This is a good explaination of how the "trick" works.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale

Its what is know as "Post Transaction Marketing" . 

See this wikipedia article.



> *Post-transaction marketing* is a deceptive marketing practice used by many companies, which have then been subject to investigation, charges from state attorneys general, and class action lawsuits.
> 
> According to a United States Senate  staff report, this practice presents *"highly aggressive sales tactics  [which] charge millions of American consumers for services the consumers  do not want and do not understand they have purchased."* It reports that  consumers involuntarily spent 1.4 billion USD  due to these practices, 792 million USD of that paid to the third-party  sites which presented services paid for by post-transaction marketing.
> 
> The report concluded that such marketing practices "exploit consumers'  expectations about the online 'checkout' process." It stated that their  "Misleading 'Yes' and 'Continue' buttons cause consumers to reasonably  think they are completing the original transaction, rather than entering  into a new, ongoing financial relationship with a membership club."
> 
> Mechanics of the scam:
> The Senate report identified "data pass", or the automatic transfer  from the merchant after the transaction of the customer's credit card  information. Information provided by the Federal Trade Commission and the National Association of Attorneys General,  and information collected from telephone billing has found that  requiring the entry of credit card information will decrease the  likelihood that a customer will enter a transaction by a factor of 3 or  4. Therefore, companies will use the automatic transference of this  information which will induce consumers to involuntarily provide their  credit card information to merchants which they were otherwise unwilling  to transact with.
> 
> It also reported that post-transaction marketers will pay a 10-30 USD  "bounty" for a customer's enrollment in a membership club.
> 
> The report  also identified low consumer awareness of their involuntary memberships  to these clubs, and cites numerous consumer complaints.
> 
> It also presents  companies' training scripts for customer service staff response to such  complaints, especially those from individuals unaware of their  enrollment. It also identifies high cancellation rates as evidence that  these subscriptions were unwanted.
> 
> In addition, it identified unscrupulous efforts to protect merchants  against legitimate consumer complaints by labeling it as a "strict  no-no" to refer customers to the providers of the services which they  were involuntarily enrolled in, and quotes a variety of complaints from  merchants who were concerned about these deceptive practices.[1]


----------



## ajapale

A few years ago President Obama introduced legislation to make the process much more transparent in the U.S. 



> On December 29, 2010 President Obama signed into law the* "Restore Online  Shoppers' Confidence Act"*. A culmination of extensive  Congressional investigation, the Act regulates online post-transaction  marketing and codifies disclosure requirements applicable to "negative  option" marketing programs. The Act also prohibits the transfer of  certain consumer information by internet merchants to third party  sellers engaged in post-transaction marketing soliciting sales from the  merchants' websites


----------



## mmclo

Can't believe I've just found out I was done by them. Via Irish Rail no less. Well I'd like to do something about it, what are the real options (not toothless ASAI). This was some sort of cash back on tickets, OK more fool me am it's only €12 but this is really dodgy and a state company too


----------



## Ceist Beag

mmclo said:


> Can't believe I've just found out I was done by them. Via Irish Rail no less. Well I'd like to do something about it, what are the real options (not toothless ASAI). This was some sort of cash back on tickets, OK more fool me am it's only €12 but this is really dodgy and a state company too



Yes I nearly got caught by the same scheme . Luckily I have cloudacl installed and it blocked the site but it's pretty shocking that a state company is involved with schemers like this.


----------



## Skybox

I almost got caught by this on Irish Rail a few weeks ago. I balked at handing over credit card info for what was supposed to be a discount on Irish Rail tickets. 
Must make a complaint to them - very shoddy.


----------



## ajapale

RainyDay said:


> http://www.consumerhelp.ie/



Hi Rainyday, 

In the absence of legislation (such as enacted in the US) outlawing the practice its hard to see how [broken link removed] (or advertising standards) can be of assistance in the _*"Post Transaction Marketing"*_ trick as perpetrated by completesavings.com with the tacit permission of ordinary decent companies such as Irish Rail, Argos, ticket master etc.

I will however ring them and let you know how I get on.



mmclo said:


> this is really dodgy and a state company too IrishRail


Perhaps we could complain to the shareholder - the Irish Government.?


aj


----------



## seantheman

Was booking tickets for my kids for McBusted on Ticketmaster today and would probably have fallen for this but for this thread


----------



## RainyDay

ajapale said:


> Hi Rainyday,
> 
> In the absence of legislation (such as enacted in the US) outlawing the practice its hard to see how [broken link removed] (or advertising standards) can be of assistance in the _*"Post Transaction Marketing"*_ trick as perpetrated by completesavings.com with the tacit permission of ordinary decent companies such as Irish Rail, Argos, ticket master etc.
> 
> I will however ring them and let you know how I get on.


In fairness to NCA, they seemed to be able to get involved in the Xtravision / Xbox thing this week, though I don't think there was specific legislation. If there is an issue of unfairness, give them first shot at sorting it.

If not, Joe Duffy or Conor Pope or some parliamentary questions to the Minister or whatever.


----------



## mmclo

OK I get the media and consumerwatch stuff but my experience in this country is this takes for ever and these guys have their own agenda.

I'll obviously be contacting Irish Rail hopefully today, I will also make an FOI and data protection request for exactly what they do with my credit card details under this arrangement

I will also be looking at a claim against both companies in the small claims court which is effectively an accessible version of the district court. This hasn't been tested in Irish Law so this is the way to do it. This will cost me more than I lost but it seems important. Happily discuss the outcome of these initiatives with the media

I know it's unlikely but is there any requirement for these guys or the companies to deal with the financial regulator or ombudsman for this stuff?


----------



## mmclo

Missive dispatched to Mr Slowey, cc'ed CEO, NCA (via site) and Oireachtas Transport Committee. Lets see how it goes but wouldn't be confident, two people ion the phone tried to refer me to Complete Savings! Have to exhaust all these options first


----------



## mmclo

Did anybody else who fell victim of this receive update emails before deduction, I've only just discovered them now as gmail put them in a promotions tab which I never really read grrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## mmclo

well well well, the secret may well be to cite the class action they lost in Boston which is a previous link, i'll post it again and what I sent them. Still not happy with Irish rail and will keep up pressure on them

mmclo

***


This notice confirms that your Membership in Complete Savings has been cancelled as of 28/11/2013. 

Your cancel confirmation number is: xxxxxx

We have issued a refund of your Membership fee. This refund will appear as a credit to your account	within the next 10 working days. 

Please let us know if your request was resolved to your satisfaction. All responses submitted will go to our Customer Service Director for review because your feedback is important to us. 

If you would like to provide feedback, please click here. 

Sincerely, 

The Complete Savings Customer Service Team 
customerservice@completesavings.ie 
1800 806 167*


----------



## mmclo

This did the trick

"I am hereby requesting you refund the money deducted from my account in light of the previously settled U.S. Case of your parent company;

In Re: Webloyalty.com, Inc. Marketing and Sales Practices Litigation, MDL No. 07-01820, Lead Case No. 06-11620 
JLT; (2) 

Failure to refund will lead to action in the Irish courts with similar results"


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Well done.

That's a great result. 

Brendan


----------



## AgathaC

Well done. I only remembered when I saw this thread that I had seen this 'offer' when I was booking a ticket with Irish Rail earlier on this year. I don't travel by train much, but saw something about an offer, and followed the link. I saw then that it was going to cost me, so I abandoned it, without looking into it any further.


----------



## mmclo

I would think the issue is they pass you on to another merchant and then say "nothing to do with us" for the record Irish Rail say they don't pass on your details you re-enter them. You sound foolish saying "that doesn't ring a bell"

The U.S. class action linked to above features this and the settlement involved lead to several changes in the process including numerous warnings. I have not seen that here so it is a question as whether the courts would expect that here


----------



## ajapale

mmclo said:


> I would think the issue is they pass you on to another merchant and then say "nothing to do with us" for the record *Irish Rail* say they don't pass on your details you re-enter them.



I dont know about Irish Rail but with ticketmaster credit card details are passed on to the third party and you are not asked to re enter the details. The "mark" still thinks he is on the ticketmaster website and not at completesavings.

Incidently I have done several transactions with irish rail (paid by visa debit) and have never got these messages.

*Updtate - 24 March 2014 

*I now understand that Ticketmaster do not pass on the details.     But they do pass you onto Complete Savings Website without making     it clear and conspicuous that you are doing so. I thought I was     giving my credit card details to Ticketmaster. I would not have     given them to a company which I had never heard of before.


----------



## Clamball

I used the Irish Rail site today and yesterday and on the final confirmation page it says click here to obtain €10 off next booking with Irish Rail.  It dose say terms and conditions apply under the bright red writing.

I do think it is sharp practice that Irish Rail put it right next to the continue button, and do not clearly say you are leaving the Irish Rail site.


----------



## mmclo

Yes, that's interesting, of course I can't remember what happened in the transaction, wonder could anyone get screenshots. Passing the info to a third party is a whole different kettle of fish and in fact featured in the class action.


----------



## kceire

My GF just got caught with this.
The only thing she used her card for was Grabone and Dealrush!

Had to call the bank and cancel card etc


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Why had she got to cancel the card? 

Could she not just cancel the subscription to the site. 

Brendan


----------



## kceire

Brendan Burgess said:


> Why had she got to cancel the card?
> 
> Could she not just cancel the subscription to the site.
> 
> Brendan


 
when she rang the bank, they told her they were cancelling it. She didnt subsbribe to the site so is also worried how they got the details in the forst place.


----------



## kceire

Just got confirmation it was through the Ryanair website that she obviously clicked on by mistake. Cancelled now.


----------



## mmclo

Have made a complaint to the Data Protection Commissioner today as Irish Rail would not provide me with any info on DP aspects of this arrangement


----------



## JOSPEN

I got caught by this and only noticed the €12 deduction per month on my bank account yesterday. €72, it has cost me so far.
I called the completesavings.ie 1800 number and spoke to a guy who said it was not a scam and that I had willingly signed up to it when I booked tickets with ticketmaster last August.  I demanded that he cancel it immediately and he said he would and sent a mail confirming so. He is to refund me some money within 10 days. It will be interesting to see how much.
He said he was based in Switzerland and had all my details, visa card, email address, home address, and even IP address. Was this a veiled threat, should I cancel by Visa card?
I may have willingly signed up for future discounts when it was offered, but there is no way that I would have signed up for a €12 per month deduction from my account. 
It is a disgrace that Ticketmaster and others would facilitate this 
I was an irregular user of Ticketmaster, not anymore.


----------



## ajapale

Conor Pope (Pricewatch Irish Times every Monday) has dealt with the "_*sneaky Complete Savings trick*_" (on Ticketmaster, Irish Rail, Argos and Ryanair).

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/consumer/pricewatch-readers-queries-1.1725782

Note this "trick" has been illegal in the US since December 2010.



> On December 29, 2010 President Obama signed into law the* "Restore Online  Shoppers' Confidence Act"*.
> 
> The  Act prohibits the transfer of  certain consumer information by  internet merchants to third party  sellers engaged in post-transaction  marketing soliciting sales from the  merchants' websites.



It amazes me that ordinary decent companies like Ryanair, Argos and the state owned railway company are complicit in "tricking" their paying customers in this way.

These companies should be asked to produce a flash screen stating "*your transaction with XXX is now over, thank you.*"


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi AJ

Great to see it getting a bit of mainstream publicity. 

What is amazing is that most of the people affected are savvy consumers. 

Brendan


----------



## ajapale

*Is Complete Savings/Save a con or a scam - Ray Darcy Show* (audio on youtube)
*Published on 18 Mar 2014 * 
                                   Following several complaints Conor  Pope talks to Ray Darcy on the Ray Darcy show to discuss his findings.   People who have bought tickets through Ticket Master, Ryan Air and Irish  Rail claim that without their knowledge they have been signed up with  "Complete Save" or "Complete Savings" and their accounts have been  deducted on a monthly basis.




Ray Darcy and Conor Pope two days ago.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi AJ

Very interesting. 

Conor Pope points out that there are many complaints in the UK as well, so it's not just the Irish are falling for this. 

It appears on your bank account as "complete save" . I would guess that most people don't bother following up amounts like €12 or just don't get around to it.

I think he said that 800 Irish Rail customers a month sign up with Complete Savings, and only 6 or 7 complain.  I wonder how many of the others know that they have signed up.


----------



## ajapale

Here is the wikipedia entry for webloyalty "complete savings" parent company. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webloyalty

Note the close relationship that exists with Ryanair in Spain and some other countries.



> Webloyalty (and other loyalty programme companies) have contracts  with popular retail websites to offer various 'online membership  programmes'. When a consumer has made a purchase on one of contracted  retail websites, the consumer will be offered a cashback or money-off  voucher for the next purchase via a pop-up ad or image banner.
> By clicking on the link, the consumer is offered a sign-up page where  personal details are required to complete the registration for the  service. The consumer is asked to fill in their personal details,  payment method and agree with the terms and conditions.
> Up until 2010, Webloyalty and other loyalty companies used a  different method for registration. Via the so-called 'data-pass', these  companies were able to instantly make use use of the consumer's credit  card data after its initial purchase on the retailers’ website and bill  the consumer a monthly membership fee.


----------



## dermotneary

I signed up for the Irish Rail discount last October because I was making a second booking and knew I could avail of the Cashback offer straight away. I received a cheque in the post within a few weeks and made sure to cancel my subscription within the 30 days allowed.
I remember thinking at the time that most people would forget to cancel on time and that is how they make their money.
Is there any value in being a Subscriber; do you actually receive other discounts?


----------



## CompleteSave

Hello Dermotneary: 

I just read your post on this forum and would like to respond to your query. 

Thank you for your interest in the Complete Savings programme. We are glad that you made use of cash back benefit during your free trial period. Active members of Complete Savings have access to a wide range of benefits. The benefits include:

• An initial €10 cashback following your second purchase at the website you joined through. 
• An ongoing €10 member bonus when you make another purchase from the site you joined Complete Savings through. 
• Earn a minimum of 10% cashback on purchases from many leading online retailers. These discounts are in addition to any other online discounts that the retailers may offer. You can earn up to €300 cashback every month when you shop though Complete Savings and we'll send the cashback cheques to you automatically! 
• 20% off giftcards from some of Ireland's favourite retailers. You get free standard shipping with every order and you can buy up to €100 worth of giftcards each month. 
• The first 30 days of membership are free so that you can try the programme out, and then it is €12 per month. You can cancel your membership at any time. 
• A dedicated customer service centre with a freephone number. 

We are proactive with our communication to our members by sending them monthly reminders of their membership benefits. In fact, during the 30 day free trial period, members are sent five emails to remind them of their membership and its benefits. One of these emails is sent fourteen days prior to the end of the free trial period to remind the member that their free trial period will be ending in fourteen days and that they will be charged the monthly membership fee if they do not cancel before the free trial period ends. 

I hope I have resolved your query to your satisfaction. Should you wish to contact us for further information or assistance, you can do so by telephoning 1800 806 167 or your can contact me directly at mary@completesavings.ie. 

Kind regards,
Mary
Complete Savings


----------



## PatMacG

dermotneary said:


> ...
> Is there any value in being a Subscriber; do you actually receive other discounts? ...


 Isn't it a bit odd that you needed to ask that question in a public thread on askaboutmoney.com?

According to their publicist, your correspondent Mary,  your in-box  would have been positively bombarded with emails in the first  30 days detailing the benefits of membership of their "post transaction marketing scheme" or have I missed something vital?

Obama introduced special legislation in the US outlawing post transaction marketing schemes. In essence these operated by taking money first and outlining any benefits after the event.


----------



## ajapale

Brendan Burgess said:


> Irish Rail and Ryanair should be obliged to *“clearly and conspicuously”* tell their customers that they are being passed onto another website. They do not do this at present. Hitting a button saying “continue”  does not suggest that the person is leaving the site.





dermotneary said:


> I signed up for the Irish Rail discount last October



Hi Dermot, when you signed up in October did you still think you were on the Irish Rail website or (unlike me) did you realise that you were entering and agreement with a third party? (Complete Savings)

aj


----------



## PatMacG

CompleteSave said:


> ...
> Kind regards,
> Mary
> Complete Savings


Mary I love saving money. Where can I access and download the Savings Key version 1.0 software, the power behind CompleteSave, CompleteSavings and WebLoyalty? I see it was announced in 1999 but I can't seem to find any more recent mention of it.

I do note that version 1.4 has one single mention on a Google WebStore, but has no reviews and no downloads. I'd love to be the first to review it from a user-perspective.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dermotneary

ajapale said:


> Hi Dermot, when you signed up in October did you still think you were on the Irish Rail website or (unlike me) did you realise that you were entering and agreement with a third party? (Complete Savings)
> 
> aj




I knew that I was entering an agreement with a third party.

I would have been quite sceptical about joining. I was a little surprised that the cheque actually arrived and relieved that it was so easy to discontinue membership within the 30 days.

Possible discounts/benefits at a cost of €12 per month isn't something that would appeal to me but I was wondering if some people are seeing the value of Membership; real life examples as opposed to the company's claims.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

We might see a bit of action from Irish Rail now!

​ *Irish Rail customers being duped by ‘Complete Savings’ scam – FF *​ ​ *O’Brien complains to National Consumer Agency & demands explanation from Irish Rail*​ ​ Fianna Fáil Senator Darragh O’Brien has learned that many customers who have booked tickets online with Irish Rail have been duped into paying monthly fees to a dubious deals website without their full knowledge.

According to Senator O’Brien, deals company Complete Savings has partnered with Irish Rail so all customers who buy online tickets are offered €10 off their next ticket. Those customers that click ‘yes’ and fill in the basic form are automatically signed up as members of the external Complete Savings company, which then takes €12 out of their  account each month for ‘membership’.

Senator O’Brien explained, *“I only discovered this scam having fallen victim to it myself at the weekend. *I bought train tickets online and like most people would, I accepted the offer of €10 off my next ticket. This was presented as a simple Irish Rail offer, not as a pop-up ad from an external deals company. Little did I know that I was signing up to handing over €12 a month for a highly dubious service that I do not want.

“These payments appear on a bank statement as ‘point of sale’ purchases, not as direct debits so it’s easy for people to miss what’s happening here.  It’s proven extremely difficult to track down the company Complete Savings to seek an explanation, cancel the payments and demand a refund. My own bank alone has received many complaints about this involving customers who had unwittingly handed over substantial sums of money.

“I am calling for an immediate statement from Irish Rail. At no point is it made sufficiently clear that this is not an Irish Rail offer.  Irish Rail is a semi-state company operating with taxpayers’ money.  It has an obligation to provide a reliable, secure, clear and upfront service to its customers.  It has a responsibility to ensure consumers are protected and to ensure that its corporate partners are leaders in consumer protection.

“I have also written to the National Consumer Agency calling for an investigation into this.  Consumers need to be warned about what is going on here.  I understand that other large companies like Ticketmaster, Ryanair and Argos also use Complete Savings, with varying degrees of warnings to their customers about what this involves.  Unlike Irish Rail, these are not State funded companies, but they do have an obligation to meet certain consumer service standards.

“In the last 24 hours, I have mentioned this to a number of my own friends and family who have now discovered that they too have fallen victim to this. I am urging anyone who has booked a rail ticket online to check with their banks immediately to see if they have been charged by Complete Savings without their full knowledge.”

ENDS


----------



## Alan Tyrrell

Dear Brendan,
I am posting this on behalf of Complete Savings who have just issued the statement below. Irish Rail has also issued a statement which clarifies a number of points. 
I have also been on the Fianna Fail website and the party has also just removed the original statement (the one you have posted here) from their website.  Fianna Fail has also deleted their tweet about it too.
Thank you.
Alan


*COMPLETE SAVINGS STATEMENT *

*Joining Complete Savings involves clear three-step sign up process*
*Complete Savings membership makes it simple to save on everyday purchases, but can easily be cancelled*​
Complete Savings wishes to correct and clarify inaccurate comments made about the company. 

In contrast to inaccurate comments made about the company, Complete Savings offers a fully transparent, three-stage sign up process, is easy to contact by telephone or via email and provides real savings on everyday purchases. Members can earn up to €300 cashback per month by shopping online as they usually would.  

As well as an initial cashback offer (typically €15), and a monthly €10 cashback bonus when they make further purchases at the site they joined from, members can earn 10% cashback at a wide variety of online retailers and save 20% on gift cards. Complete Savings is a membership programme and monthly membership to access the savings and benefits costs just €12 per month with the first 30 days provided free of charge.

The online enrolment form for Complete Savings is only advertised after the individual has made a purchase with the original retailer. The shopper will see a banner advertisement offering them cashback on their next purchase if they sign up to Complete Savings.  The banner highlights that that the enrolment is with a partner rather than the selling website directly.

The online enrolment form is clearly aimed at customers wishing to make savings. It states there is an initial 30-day free trial, after which membership costs €12 a month. The monthly fee is clearly referenced throughout our communications – on the online sign-up form it is mentioned at least four times, including at the top of the page and above the field where people enter their card details. 

At all times it is easy for members to contact the company via email or telephone, to check the status of their savings and to cancel their membership if they wish.

In order to sign up to the Complete Savings programme, there is a clear three-step process in which a customer must enter their name, email address, postal address and their credit or debit card details on the online sign up form, and they also need to create and verify a password. At no point is any data transferred to the Complete Savings sign-up form from their previous purchase. Manually entering details on the sign-up page is the only way for shoppers to become members of Complete Savings.

We are proud to help our members save money on their everyday online shopping through our programme. We want all of our members to be satisfied with the service they receive and it is not our intention to keep members who do not wish to belong to the programme. If any consumers have questions about the programme, they are more than welcome to contact us on 1800 806 167 or customerservice@completesavings.ie
Ends.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi Alan

I have removed the press statement from Darragh O'Brien, as he has removed it from the website. 

But with respect, your response is nonsense. 



> fully transparent, three-stage sign up process,


If it's so fully transparent, how are so many people caught out by it? 
How do so many people sign up for this inadvertently? 
Why do you design the wording and name to mislead people into thinking that they are on Irish Rail's website? 
Why use a word like "continue" when you are moving to another website? 
Why not open up the website in a completely separate window, with different colours and with a meaningful company name on the page? 
Why not remove the logo of Irish Rail from the sign up page? 


> The banner highlights that that the enrolment is with a partner rather than the selling website directly.



It is not a banner in the normal sense of the word "banner". I see banner ads all the time, but I don't think I have ever clicked on one.
It appears to be an integral part of the Irish Rail website with a wording such as "Save €15 on your next Irish Rail purchase"
Why don't you say in a separate banner distinct from the main website layout "Join our savings club for €12 a month and get savings" ? 
It does not "highlight" it. It mentions it on a very busy page.  
If you highlight it and people consciously choose to give you, a company they have never heard of before, their credit card details, then they have only themselves to blame. 

When you charge people , why don't you give them a clear description on the credit card? 
Why use terms like "point of sale" or "complete save"? 
Why not use Completesavings.ie  so that people who have inadvertently signed up for it can easily find out what they are being charged for? 

By the way, how much do you pay Irish Rail for each customer who signs up?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Alan Tyrrell said:


> I have also been on the Fianna Fail website and the party has also just removed the original statement (the one you have posted here) from their website.  Fianna Fail has also deleted their tweet about it too.
> Thank you.



I checked with Darragh O'Brien and he has not withdrawn his statement. 

He stands over it other than to say that he has been contacted by Argos, who notified him that they have severed their links with Complete Savings.


----------



## Alan Tyrrel

Hi Brendan,
My apologies for any confusion re the Fianna Fail statement.
The statement was not visible on their website when I rechecked and nor was it visible on the twitter feed.

I'll raise your questions to Complete Savings.
Thanks,
Alan


----------



## ajapale

Brendan Burgess said:


> .. he has been contacted by Argos, who notified him that they have severed their links with Complete Savings.



Its good to know that reputable merchants such as *Argos* no longer accommodate schemes such as this on their website.

I, like many others who signed up to this scheme, thought that I was still on the Irish Rail site.

If other  ordinary decent companies such as Ryanair, Ticketmaster and Irish Rail wish to continue their association with schemes like this then they should take steps to clearly distinguish their offering from the third party "scheme" offering.



Brendan Burgess said:


> Irish Rail and Ryanair should be obliged to *“clearly and conspicuously”*  tell their customers that they are being passed onto another website.  They do not do this at present. Hitting a button saying “continue”  does  not suggest that the person is leaving the site.


----------



## Sunny

Maybe the company should address these issues directly instead of hiring PR companies.


----------



## DBrown

In the grind of checking credit card statements I noticed my wife has been caught out by this.  They've been deducting €12 per month for 6 months.
Has anyone had any joy in getting a refund from them?
If not, I'm considering telling my bank it was a fraud (which it was as far as I'm concerned) and they'll take it back from somehow I've no doubt.


----------



## Tertonmike

There is another odd aspect to this scheme. 

I have come across it through _*Ticketmaster*_ bookings and accept that you cannot sign up for it without consciously filling in a registration form on which there is reference to a €12 monthly charge debited to your credit card, though it is sneaky in the extreme how the whole process works.  I cannot speak for the process connecting Complete Savings to the other sites like Irish Rail and Ryanair.  They may be even murkier for all I know.

However, an additional beef is the complete lack of pre-purchase information available about the range, scale , and conditions of the discounts and vouchers promised by Complete Savings.  Apart from a cash back deal if you book another event with Ticketmaster (and presumably equivalent offers for other "partners"), the registration page promises discounts worth up to €300 pm with other online retailers.  Nowhere on that page or on the linked page promising more information do they tell you:

A. WHICH online retailers offer discounts to subscribers
B. WHAT percentage discounts are available.  There is a hell of a difference between €300 saved on say €1200 outlay (25%) and €300 discount on €30,000 gross price (1%).  How feasible is it to maximise the promised savings?  NIL information!
C. WHAT other T&C apply?  Presumably varies with the retailer but I'd like to know before signing up e.g., whether the same or any discount is available on ALL goods or services provided by any given retailer, whether you have to bulk buy to avail of discounts, whether there are internal limits per retailer on the promised €300 pm savings etc etc etc.   

Again, absolutely no information on the site AND I see that their statement issued to you and quoted above gives no detail either about how to make savings on the "everyday purchases" they refer to.  They should be pressurised for full disclosure on this aspect as well as on their - and their commercial partners' highly dubious sales practices.  I wouldn't be at all surprised to discover that it is difficult, bordering on impossible to actually realise savings of the scale promised, due to hedging conditions, internal limits etc.

Basically, the whole scheme stinks and no decent, customer-oriented company should be involved in promoting it.  I am surprised by some of those that are.  Others, less so!


----------



## ajapale

Tertonmike said:


> ...The whole scheme stinks and no decent customer-oriented company should be involved in promoting it.



Agreed.



DBrown said:


> Has anyone had any joy in getting a refund from them?



As far as im aware _*completesavings*_ cancel and refund quickly and without any hassle as soon as you let them know. The last thing they want is to have a "Joe Duffy" spectacular.


----------



## Time

Irish rail have removed this form their website. It no longer appears when you book tickets.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Time said:


> Irish rail have removed this form their website. It no longer appears when you book tickets.



Hi Time

If this is correct, then that is a great achievement for the campaign against it. 

Did it appear every time?  I thought it was only with some bookings? 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I see that the Irish Times covered it again recently 

*Irish Rail sharply criticised in Seanad for online booking scheme *



> Ned O’Sullivan (FF) said he also supported Mr O’Brien, adding that a  local authority colleague in Kerry had contacted him to say she had  looked up her Visa account and found she had lost approximately €36 over  a three-month period.
> 
> 
> He said he was laughing at the idea until he found he was “taken” for  €60. He had booked online a train ticket from Charleville to Dublin and,  at the end of the transaction, a pop-up box offered him a €10 discount  on his next fare.
> 
> 
> “I am very vigilant when signing off on any financial offers online and  am reasonably computer literate and it must have been a very  well-worded document for me to have clicked it without realising it  would cost me €12 per month in perpetuity had I not been alerted to the  fact,” added Mr O’Sullivan.


----------



## Time

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Time
> 
> If this is correct, then that is a great achievement for the campaign against it.
> 
> Did it appear every time?  I thought it was only with some bookings?
> 
> Brendan



I booked a return ticket last week, Portlaoise to Dublin and in the space where the ad usually appeared is now just a box with striped lines in it. 

It appeared the previous 2 times I used the site in April to book tickets.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

That's great news. 

if anyone is booking again, please take a screenshot of this. 

Brendan


----------



## Ian010

For other places where this "deal" still appears, it may be worth looking to see if it contravenes anything in this new law that comes into effect on 13 June 2014:

EUROPEAN UNION (CONSUMER INFORMATION, CANCELLATION AND OTHER RIGHTS) REGULATIONS 2013
S.I. No. 484 of 2013

www~djei~ie/publications/sis/2013/si484.pdf


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Time said:


> I booked a return ticket last week, Portlaoise to Dublin and in the space where the ad usually appeared is now just a box with striped lines in it.
> 
> It appeared the previous 2 times I used the site in April to book tickets.



It appeared today when I booked a ticket with Irish Rail. Unfortunately , Nitro PDF froze, when I tried to do a copy


----------



## Sunny

Brendan Burgess said:


> It appeared today when I booked a ticket with Irish Rail. Unfortunately , Nitro PDF froze, when I tried to do a copy


 
I booked a ticket on Sunday and it was there. Hadn't read this thread so don't have a copy but will be booking again today so will try.


----------



## Iceland

I booked two tickets online today. The Complete Savings ad was there on the same screen as my Irish Rail purchase. I unwittingly signed up thinking it was an Irish Rail offer. It was only when I read the "small print" that I realised it wasn't and that there was a €12 monthly membership fee. I have cancelled with Complete Savings. I have emailed a complaint to the procurement section of Irish Rail. I regard the appearance of the ad and it's configuration as misleading and spam. I am concerned that Complete Savings will retain my credit card details and pass on my email to others.


----------



## Iceland

Same think happened today. I have photographed the web screens. Irish Rail are clearly linked in. This, to me, is an unacceptable form of selling.


----------



## Cormdogg

*completesavings.ie*

Hi
I used Irish Rail to book at ticket in March. I remember an ad, not a pop up appearing, that stated sign up and receive €10 back on your purchase. I signed up, I got no refund and forgot about it. On inspecting by credit card bill I have 7 payments to completesavings total €84. Can anyone advise me how best to get a refund. I have emailed them and received no reply and calling this mooring have just got an automated message. Are they obliged to refund me? I checked my email account and I had 7 emails from them in my junk email folder. How are Irish Rail allowing them to operate on their site?


----------



## Curlysue76

Hi. I booked tickets on Irish Rail website yesterday. Seen the ad for cashback and thanks to warning on here I didn't sign up. I probably would have before I seen this thread. Thanks.


----------



## mcaul

It operates worldwide. They earn MILLIONS! and compnaies like Irish Rail and Ryanair earn a fortune from it too.

http://consumerist.com/2009/11/18/88-big-sites-earning-millions-from-webloyalty-scam/

[broken link removed]


----------



## Flatspin

As for them no longer being associated with Argos - they are.

I bought tickets from National Express in August to go for a job interview in London, from Dover, when I was presented with the option for a discount. 

I filled in details, but I saw the discounts were on all future purchases, then I just completely forgot about it. 

The two emails I got highlighted how much money I could save, and in tiny writing at the bottom was the information about being billed  if I didn't cancel the service - what service, I didn't order a service, I created an account?

To be honest, I get so much junk mail I didn't read any of their emails - I looked at the welcome message, and didn't scroll all the way down to the bottom to catch the fine print.

I didn't sign up for anything, so why would I have been worried. Sneaky buggers. They catch you by omission, because if you don't respond they just start monthly deductions.

Anyway, I have lost £45 (£15 per month) - I have asked them for refund, failing which I will be lodging a complaint with the Financial Ombudsman Service.

I only noticed the deduction today for the first time.

Why would an unemployed person willingly sign up for such a service?

I can't believe National Express would be associated with something like this.


----------



## mmclo

Iceland said:


> I booked two tickets online today. The Complete Savings ad was there on the same screen as my Irish Rail purchase. I unwittingly signed up thinking it was an Irish Rail offer. It was only when I read the "small print" that I realised it wasn't and that there was a €12 monthly membership fee. I have cancelled with Complete Savings. I have emailed a complaint to the procurement section of Irish Rail. I regard the appearance of the ad and it's configuration as misleading and spam. I am concerned that Complete Savings will retain my credit card details and pass on my email to others.



Try something like;

"I am hereby requesting you refund the money deducted from my account in light of the previously settled U.S. Case of your parent company;

In Re: Webloyalty.com, Inc. Marketing and Sales Practices Litigation, MDL No. 07-01820, Lead Case No. 06-11620 
JLT; (2) 

Failure to refund will lead to action in the Irish courts with similar results"


----------



## ajapale

You really don't have to go to these lengths to cancel/get refunded. Just ask them and they will accommodate you without any fuss. The last thing they want is a Joe Duffy moment.

It's amazing that ordinary decent companies like Irish rail and Argos continue their association with Complete Savings.


----------



## gipsy18b

number 1800 806 167 does not exist any longer...


----------



## CompleteSave

gipsy18b said:


> number 1800 806 167 does not exist any longer...


 
_Hello gipsy18B:_

_We are very sorry you experienced difficulty when you tried to telephone the Complete Savings Customer Service centre.  Please be assured that our telephone number, 1800 806 167,  does still exist and works.  We tested the telephone number after we saw your comment on this forum and we found it was working fine.  _

_I received the email you sent to me directly.  I checked your record and see that you were able to successfully use our telephone number yesterday and spoke to one of our customer service representatives who cancelled your membership as you requested.   _

_I hope we have resolved your query to your satisfaction.  Please don’t hesitate to contact me directly at mary@completesavings.ie should you have further queries.  Alternatively, you contact the Complete Savings Customer Service Centre via email at customerservice@completesavings.ie or by telephone on 1800 806 167.  Our hours of operation are Monday-Friday 8am-8pm and Saturday 9am-4pm.

Kind regards,
Mary
Complete Savings_


----------



## gipsy18b

thank you for your reply Mary
After investigation, issue with _1800 806 167 _phone number was due to a phone problem and it has been solved by my internet provider.
I confirm the number is right, I managed to call it afterwards.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I have just noticed a similar scheme  on eBay. I don't use it too often, so I don't know if it's new or not.



I gave them feeback


> You should not be participating in  a scheme like this
> 
> "Click here to claim €10 off your next purchase"
> 
> It greatly reduces my trust in ebay as a safe and honest place to do business.



Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

And it is Complete Savings again. I clicked on Continue


----------



## trasneoir

How long has this company been operating? I thought visa and friends were supposed to blacklist a company who accumulated a certain (low) percentage of charged-back transactions?


----------



## dolly

I bought a ticket from Ticketmaster a few weeks ago and got the same message "Click here etc to get €10 off next purchase"... No mention of a monthly fee. I signed up as I understood if was a Ticketmaster special offer. I got an email from Complete Savings - three pages long telling me all the savings I could make. In small print at the end of the third page I was told I could "enjoy Complete Savings benefits FREE for thirty days until 30/12/1899" and if I am 100% satisfied during the trial I do not need to do anything and my "benefits will automatically continue for just €12 a month....." It goes on to state that my next billing date is 31/12/1899!!!!

I cancelled straightaway and I don't know yet if my credit card has been charged. I cannot believe Ticketmaster is associated with what I can only describe as *sharp practice.*


----------



## blackrockjim

I`m ashamed to admit that I have joined the ranks of those fooled by these crooks also. I`ve discovered that they have been helping themselves to €12 from my credit card account every month for at least a year. Like most people as far as I can see I did not knowingly sign up to the membership and I don't know what site I was on in order to have migrated to completesave, but I certainly did not sign up knowingly. I tried my bank to request a chargeback under SEPA rules, but no luck. It is incredible that this is legal, and no government agency is doing anything about it despite the number of people getting caught - and robbed as far as I`m concerned.


----------



## Leo

blackrockjim said:


> I tried my bank to request a chargeback under SEPA rules, but no luck.



Did you specifically try under SEPA rules? If so, try again with your credit card provider. This has nothing to do with SEPA.


----------



## blackrockjim

Leo said:


> Did you specifically try under SEPA rules? If so, try again with your credit card provider. This has nothing to do with SEPA.


I applied to Bank of Ireland , Chargeback Unit.


----------



## ajapale

blackrockjim said:


> I applied to Bank of Ireland , Chargeback Unit.


Did you ask Complete Savings for a full refund? The last thing "Mary" and the Complete Savings "team" want is a big stink "joe Duffy" moment!
AJ


----------



## Brendan Burgess New

Hi AJ

The Consumer Show on RTE has recorded a segment on Complete Savings. Not sure when it is going out though.


Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

The Consumer Show covered it on Wednesday last. You can see it here

http://www.rte.ie/player/ie/show/10413394/

It shows how people get caught so easily. They claim that only a small number of people find it unclear and seek refunds. I would say that some people are paying for years and have no idea. 

Brendan


----------



## Ross H

Hi there guys,

I have similarly just found that I've been paying these guys for months. I really am shocked that Ticketmaster are giving these people direct access to their customers.

Has anybody tried the US class action in an email recently as below? Thanks, Ross.



mmclo said:


> This did the trick
> 
> "I am hereby requesting you refund the money deducted from my account in light of the previously settled U.S. Case of your parent company;
> 
> In Re: Webloyalty.com, Inc. Marketing and Sales Practices Litigation, MDL No. 07-01820, Lead Case No. 06-11620
> JLT; (2)
> 
> Failure to refund will lead to action in the Irish courts with similar results"


----------



## Páid

I purchased tickets at [broken link removed] at the weekend and saw the Complete Savings offer. I wasn't caught out by it as I had seen this thread. I have emailed Vue to make them aware of the US court case.


----------



## Paddy2014

I got the exact same email today. Got caught with Ticketmaster. Not best practice from this company.
I mentioned that I was about to email Joe Duffy show....to see how widespread this issue is ...co incidentially
I got reply about two hours or so later.


----------



## Páid

Reply from Vue Cinemas.



> Dear Páid,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I am sorry to learn of your disappointment with the cash back offer provided to you on our website. The Complete Savings advert is a third party company who have paid to show this on our site. Vue are not affiliated with Complete Savings in any way, it is an advert provided to which customers can click on if they choose to.
> 
> As such, I would suggest contacting Complete Savings who are involved in this advertisement and will be able to assist you further. You can contact Complete Savings by calling 0800 389 6960 (free phone from UK landlines), Monday to Friday 8am-8pm and Sat 9am-4pm or emailcustomerservice@completesavings.co.uk anytime.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Charlotte



Getting paid to show this offer and stating they are not affiliated with them in any way is a cop out and a contradiction in terms if you ask me. If they had any regard for their customers they would stop showing the ads.

I didn't get caught out by the offer but I won't be using Vue again anytime soon.


----------



## MrEarl

The websites carrying links to this promotion clearly have no morals and are simply drawn by notable commissions and referral fees.  We need to act in unity and campaign to have significant numbers of people boycott the websites who carry the adverts... be it VUE, Ticketmaster or anyone else.


----------



## ajapale

Are ordinary decent organisations such as Irish Rail, Argos, still facilitating the "Completesavings" post transaction marketing "trick"?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Now eBay is advertising this. 



Except that it's gone up to €15 a month.


----------



## DeeKie

I wish we had a proper consumer law watch dog. TheCCPC is  hopeless


----------



## Andrew Murphy

I hadn't used Ebay in years and it just so happens I ordered a small part last week and was offered a £5 voucher off the purchase which I redeemed.

After seeing your post Brendan I thought I may have become an inadvertent victim!

I've just checked the transaction and it appears to be a genuine voucher. Whew!


----------



## Boyd

Brendan, the first one looks like an advert (due to the little X in the top right corner) - do you have an ad blocker installed on your browser?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

username123 said:


> the first one looks like an advert (due to the little X in the top right corner)



Hi username.  I switched browser recently, so I probably don't have an ad blocker.

But that seems clear that you can get that discount "anywhere you shop" which I presume includes ebay. 

Brendan


----------



## Boyd

Yeah but I'd just prefer to block that at source - suggest you install adware blocker asap to block all that stuff. Google for relevant options available


----------



## Lightning

Outrageous that eBay are facilitating scammers like this too.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

OK, I got the ad again.  

I clicked on the x and got 



I clicked on Why this ad? and got


----------



## Cervelo

Have to say "thank you" to Andrew Murphy for reminding me about the Ebay voucher 
Came in handy on Wednesday when I bought a new phone on Ebay
Mine was for $5 which converted to a saving £4.08


----------



## Aodhán

Just checked my online banking and yesterday €15 was taken from my credit card by this company. I haven't used Iarnród Éireann, Ryanair or any such company. In 2020, what other firms are party to this scam? I can narrow the rogue firm down that way. Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

You probably should have an email about it? 



Brendan


----------



## Aodhán

I just checked and that’s exactly where it was (my deleted mail). I came across this: ‘You've made a great decision to sign up for Complete Savings benefits, the first of which is your €16.87 cash back voucher towards your next Look fantastic

Add look fantastic  to the dodgy sites. I rang completesavings  1800 806167 number, and a message said to ring back when Covid-19 ends. I then emailed them requesting a refund and removal of all my personal data. To whom can this company be reported?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

They get bad reviews from a lot of people including this person who got caught by the Complete Savings trick as well









						Ben barks gave LOOKFANTASTIC 1 star. Check out the full review...
					

STILL WAITING FOR THIS TO BE DEALT WITH PROPERLY MY ORDER DIDNT NOT ARRIVE ONLY A BOX AND IN TH ...




					ie.trustpilot.com


----------



## Aodhán

So, I followed the email on this website here -  https://www.completesavings.ie/Features/Common/ContactUs.rails - and emailed it. Here’s the answer I received: *Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:*
customerservice@completesavings.ie (MAILTO:customerservice@completesavings.ie)
Your message couldn't be delivered. Despite repeated attempts to deliver your message, querying the Domain Name System (DNS) for the recipient's domain location information failed.”

So, what is the next step? I want them to refund me, remove all my details and never take money from my account again. Their phone line is not being answered, and a ‘delivery failure’ email return when the email on their website is used. Is this a case of they’ve just taken my money and ran without any follow up?


----------

